# Floor Vent Covers....



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

I can't seem to find the old thread... We just went camping in our Outback for the first time this weekend... (YEAH!!) And we found that a lot of dirt and 'things' would fall into the floor vents. I seem to recall some ideas like:

- Foam inserts under then vents.
- Clear plastic covers for the tops of the vents (from Walmart??).

Any other ideas out there? I don't really want to undo the floor vents to clean them out.

Greg


----------



## Betty King (May 1, 2005)

I got mine at Walmart this past weekend. They are magnetic vent covers. You just lay them on the vent. There were 2 to a pack but not sure how much they cost but it wasn't much. I waited until I got them to take the plastic off the floor and carpet as I didn't want dirt going down in the duct work (anymore then is probably already down there).

Betty King


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I tried the magnetic ones once, They moved to easily for my liking. I just bought a scented filter by Vent-Mate at Sears hardware that go under vent cover but have not tried it yet. They were only 2.00

John
will report after installing and using


----------



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

Are the vent covers clear or opaque?

To be perfectly honest, my dog is also scared of the vents (she's always been scared of things like sewer covers for some odd reason....) so we are also looking to cover them while not in use for her sake. That one in the kitchen freaked her out so bad she wouldn't walk by it.


----------



## mjs518 (Oct 24, 2004)

gregjoyal, what kind of pup is that in your photo? Very cute








I just got a pack of the magnetic covers from walmart and they are opaque white. Cost 2.99 and I had them on all weekend while I did mods and dewinterized, they stayed in place nicely for me







I will need another pack now to cover the remaining two vents in my unit. First I have too get all the tostitos out of one








Joe


----------



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

mjs518 said:


> gregjoyal, what kind of pup is that in your photo? Very cute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Our pup is a cockapoo... Not really a pup anymore - she's 4 years old. But she never lost some of her puppy habits. She's afraid of floor vents/sewer covers, she doesn't walk straight (butt always out to the right a little) and she's afraid of large boxes sliding on the floor.










Her first Outback camping weekend was not fun for her. She wasn't feeling well all weekend and barely ate.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I use the filters from WalMart that are the same size as the vent covers
They seem keep the dirt from getting inside.
They don't seem to block to much air flow.
I have to change mine soon.
Don


----------



## mdub (Oct 19, 2004)

Hey I was wondering if anybody has tried just putting screening material underneith the vents. I thought of this last time this thread came up and even saved some pieces of screen from some that DH got for the front of his truck. Havn't tried it though and really havn't had a problem we don't get a lot of kids in our trailer. May try putting them in this weekend just to see, but was wondering if anyone else had.

Cheers (darling dog, by the way)


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I just replaced mine with vents that open and close. Similar to the ones in my house. I got the nice oak coloured ones so they match perfectly. The added bonus is that I can balance the heat in the TT a bit better.

Thor


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

Thor-
I had to get one of the cover replaced under warranty, and they replaced it with the flipper type, loved it. Not sure why they didn't come installed with them..oh ya, they saved a $1.25 by going with the cheap ones


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

mdub said:


> Hey I was wondering if anybody has tried just putting screening material underneith the vents. I thought of this last time this thread came up and even saved some pieces of screen from some that DH got for the front of his truck. Havn't tried it though and really havn't had a problem we don't get a lot of kids in our trailer. May try putting them in this weekend just to see, but was wondering if anyone else had.
> 
> Cheers (darling dog, by the way)
> [snapback]37800[/snapback]​


I like this option over the vent covers. I'm on the hunt for this type of screen...


----------



## RobR (May 25, 2005)

gregjoyal said:


> I can't seem to find the old thread... We just went camping in our Outback for the first time this weekend... (YEAH!!) And we found that a lot of dirt and 'things' would fall into the floor vents. I seem to recall some ideas like:
> 
> - Foam inserts under then vents.
> - Clear plastic covers for the tops of the vents (from Walmart??).
> ...


I used a piece of household screening ,removed the vent,placed the screen between the wood floor and the vinyl flooring then screwed the vent back down. now I just use a vacuum to clen them this is great for keeping cheerios out.


----------



## katiesda (Sep 30, 2003)

One of the first things that I did was put screening down under the vents because the kids had all kinds of "stuff" falling into them. Have used it this way for a year and works great. Very easy to just vac out anything that the screens catch.

Bob


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Parker

I have to hear the story on why a vent has to be replaced under warranty







What can go wrong with a vent cover









Thor


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Thor said:


> Parker
> 
> I have to hear the story on why a vent has to be replaced under warranty
> 
> ...


There likely isn't much to tell. I had to have one of mine replaced also. One of the metal cross pieces just broke out when someone stepped on it. We looked at using what the dealer had, (which was the kind with louvers?), but they were to thick. The duct on our 21RS isn't very deep.

Dreamtimers


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Good point...on that note, I still have my orginal vent covers if any needs one.

Thor


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

I don't find it necessary to cover my vents. I just removed the screws from the vents (a suggestion from another thread). Now whenever I vacuum, I just lift off the vent and vacuum the duct underneath.


----------



## klash (Sep 4, 2006)

gregjoyal said:


> I can't seem to find the old thread... We just went camping in our Outback for the first time this weekend... (YEAH!!) And we found that a lot of dirt and 'things' would fall into the floor vents. I seem to recall some ideas like:
> 
> - Foam inserts under then vents.
> - Clear plastic covers for the tops of the vents (from Walmart??).
> ...


[/quote]


----------

